# question with ps3 media server/dvdshrink



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

I have been using dvdshrink to get movies onto my ps3 and it has been working well, i found out how to do this from wbasset. im having a problem with a couple movies that have two vob files that are the main movie and are both required to finish the movie, is htere a way to combine those two vob files so that i dont have to click on the next file to finish my movie so that it will play continuously uninterupted beginning to end. help me please :wits-end:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

kravits28 said:


> I have been using dvdshrink to get movies onto my ps3 and it has been working well, i found out how to do this from wbasset. im having a problem with a couple movies that have two vob files that are the main movie and are both required to finish the movie, is htere a way to combine those two vob files so that i dont have to click on the next file to finish my movie so that it will play continuously uninterupted beginning to end. help me please :wits-end:


I have been finding the same problem. I would like to hear from someone who might find a way to handle this too.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you sure the options settings haven't changed to put the vob's into multiple chunks? This is something I must say I haven't run into yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

wbassett said:


> Are you sure the options settings haven't changed to put the vob's into multiple chunks? This is something I must say I haven't run into yet.


Well I am using DVD Shrink3.2 and it is still the same option that you mentioned.
I ran into this problem on the first two Friends Seasons. The later seasons were fine.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll have to do some checking into this.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

yeah i double checked my settings and its set just like you said, hopefully we can get an answer to this


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Im thinking on the Friends DVDs that maybe it was just bad authoring by the person that setup the DVD.
They has each episode separate on the 1st two seasons then on all the others it was alright.
Im just wondering on longer movies that are double layer if this has anything to do with it?


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

jet757f said:


> Im thinking on the Friends DVDs that maybe it was just bad authoring by the person that setup the DVD.
> They has each episode separate on the 1st two seasons then on all the others it was alright.
> Im just wondering on longer movies that are double layer if this has anything to do with it?


That could be. 

Right now I am archiving the Highlander TV series down to a second 500GB My Book I just got and so far I haven't run into this problem at all.

I do want to note that for me video quality is a must, otherwise I wouldn't be doing this and would have gotten a couple Sony 400 disc DVD changers. (The changers introduce some other minor issues though, like if you want to watch something in a different room you have to remove the disc from the changer...)

So what I do is going to sound like a bit of a pain, but it gives the best possible video quality. I tried doing the entire disc at once. If you set the options to output to just one large file instead of breaking them up into 1GB chunks, it will do all the episodes in one shot. However, they ended up compressed, so I did them an episode at a time for the first season. That left them in full size, no compression and it *is* the exact same quality as having the DVD in. For Highlander each one hour episode is a whopping 2.5GB in size! They only have three episodes per disc, and they went that route to ensure the best quality.

For season 2, I am going to do it slightly different only because I wasn't thinking. (Blame the pain killers!). If you set the disc size to DVD-9 then no compression will happen at all. Like I said, I did a whole season one episode at a time and wasn't thinking, but this will work and be much faster. 

I really wish Sony would add NTFS file format capability, then we wouldn't have the 4GB restriction for anything.


----------

